# Best Value AA Headlamp from KD/DX?



## falconx (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi all,
I am currently searching for a headlamp to take traveling in a few weeks. After having fairly limited success trying to track down a PT Eos here in Australia for under $50 I have decided to try my luck with a cheaper model because it's only for occasional use and will be used to compliment my C3/L2d. 
Therefore I am after a headlamp with flood and longer runtime rather than brightness/throw. I would prefer NiMH AAs rather than AAA because I'd need to buy AAAs for it. I was under the assumption that 2AA batteries have more power in them than 3 AAAs so I'm a bit confused as to why 2AA models are less popular. Is it just that they are smaller/lighter than AAs?

Anyways, I am considering this one: 
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1290

I would appreciate any comments about this model or other suggestions for under $20. I would also consider some mainstream brands (e.g. Coleman, Energizer) if the shipping cost is reasonable. Cheers..


----------



## drmaxx (Nov 6, 2007)

Comment about the Eos: Did you consider lighthound.com. They ship worldwide and have a good reputation.


----------



## lupy (Nov 6, 2007)

I know it's out of your listed price range, but I love my petzl myo XP. Very nice even flood, and a nice bright spot. Runs a long time on AA's. The flip up lense really works well to give a flood. It's the only headlamp I can read with. 

http://www.rei.com/product/721995

Not the best price, but nice pics.


----------



## datiLED (Nov 6, 2007)

falconx said:


> AAs?
> 
> Anyways, I am considering this one:
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1290
> ...


 
DO NOT get that headlamp! It is not worth the money, and will barely turn on with 2-AA cells. The best value headlamp that I have found is the Ray-O-Vac 1-AA Extreme. For the price ($16 on CPFMP B/S/T), I am very impressed.


----------



## falconx (Nov 6, 2007)

drmaxx said:


> Comment about the Eos: Did you consider lighthound.com. They ship worldwide and have a good reputation.



Hi Dr.
There is no option that im aware of to choose a different country other than USA when checking out on lighthound, and even if there was shipping is around $20 on other sites which makes the total almost $60 AUD. 
I also couldn't find anyone selling the ray-o-vac, maybe i didn't look hard enough. Excuse my ignorance but what does B/S/T mean?

If there is nothing from DX or Kai domain thats worthwhile ill manage with my other lights,nor hopefully Ill find an eos on sale here before I leave.
More suggestions welcome.. cheers


----------



## Gunner12 (Nov 6, 2007)

B/S/T means Buy/Sell/Trade

I don't think there are any good headlamps at DX.

A Zebralight might be a good option. All flood and also a small headlamp.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Nov 7, 2007)

Gunner12 said:


> I don't think there are any good headlamps at DX.



+1 I feel the same way, nothing there even worth modding.

Save up some money and spring for a nicer headlamp. There is not a lot out there in the headlamp market so with little competition prices are high, technology is old.


----------



## mdocod (Nov 7, 2007)

I think I would spend ~$13.50 on a streamlight enduro before plopping down anything on a DX headlamp.... at least the SL is built pretty well, isn't very bright but it will get a job done.


----------



## AvPD (Nov 9, 2007)

I've been looking at cheap AA headlamps also and I've settled on these two: http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.5221 and http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.8832.

I bought a 21-LED version of sku.1290 that is good except that it has brittle plastic, the battery cap clip and the mount broke within a week, it is only useable becuase the larger clip still holds the cap on and I adapted a mount from an incandescent headlamp that was almost the right width. Also, steer clear of anything with low-grade LEDS. I bought a 1xAA "Luxeon" torch on eBay, the LED (of the type found in those 5W 1xAA keyrings) has three seperately wired emitters, only one of which currently works.


----------



## mattblick (Nov 10, 2007)

I buy a lot of lights from DX and Kai; they have many good products. That said there just aren't any good headlamps available from either currently. 

I think the ROV Sportsman Xtreme recommended earlier is one of the best values in headlamps available anywhere right now.


----------



## jbieszke (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm going to agree with mdocod... st enduro is a great light for the price, and you dont want to spend more than $50. I am an electrician who uses a headlamp everyday, I hike and camp alot. I have 6 right now, and have owned nearly every headlamp available, and I abuse my lights!! if you cant find an enduro where you are, pt quad very good flood in close quarters, pt tekka good flood, rayovac has the 1w luxeon which has long throw, and the energizer 6 led ok throw ok close quarters, these are some of my favorites for the AAA, and all are under $50 in the states, (I dont know what they are around your area) now for a few dollars more pt tikka xp is a very good choice, I dont know where you like your batteries? back or front? if you can give a little more information, you can get the headlamp you really deserve to own.

Jeff


----------



## jbieszke (Nov 10, 2007)

falconx, 
oops, I misunderstood, I thought you needed info on AAA. AA in a headlamp have only a few choices (under $50) none of them worth the money, (now thats only my opinion). but CFP is a huge family which have limitless resources, and quite possibly a great headlamp under $50 that takes AA batteries


----------



## carbine15 (Nov 10, 2007)

+1 for the Streamlight Enduro. I've modded mine with a lux and it's much brighter. Waterproof and easy to mod, light weight and dual output with great runtimes. 

I got a PT eos and I like it almost as much for its multi mode outputs but its a tad heavy to not have a top strap. This light is also easy to swap emitters if you have a soldering iron. 

The 1aa sportsman Xtreme isn't even trying to be waterproof at the lens and it cuts off at 1 volt. (still plenty of power there if you ask me) Probably good for NIMH batteries. Carry a spare. Lack of sufficient waterproofing and no way to open for modding and bad runtimes with sudden drop outs (forcing you to switch to blue or red 5mm led) make this my least favorite. 

I'm waiting for someone to come up with a cheap 1x cr123 based lamp with two outputs thats waterproof. I'll buy that.


----------

